# Bees clustering under hive



## Upinsmoke (Apr 19, 2017)

I have an over wintered hive that I split in March. There has been a cluster of bees that have formed under the hive on the screen board. I have attempted to sweep them off into a nuc box but they return to underneath the hive. I have looked for a queen but have not seen one in the cluster. It has been there over a week. My question is, do I leave it alone of remove it to a nuc and move it away from the hive? The hive has plenty of bees. Thanks


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds like they need more room. I would check for swarm cells. If none found and queen is laying add a other box on top. Sweep off bees and block off screen on bottom. I am not a fan of screen bottom boards.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Scott W (Apr 17, 2017)

Upinsmoke said:


> I have an over wintered hive that I split in March. There has been a cluster of bees that have formed under the hive on the screen board. I have attempted to sweep them off into a nuc box but they return to underneath the hive. I have looked for a queen but have not seen one in the cluster. It has been there over a week. My question is, do I leave it alone of remove it to a nuc and move it away from the hive? The hive has plenty of bees. Thanks


The same thing happened to me a year or two ago here in northern Virginia. They formed a very nice, rounded, symmetrical "bump" on the underside of my screen bottom board. Within a couple of days, that hive swarmed--after which the "bump" was gone of course. If it were me, I would keep trying to put that cluster in a box of its own. Otherwise, I expect you are going to lose them. Let us know what you do and what happens, OK?!


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

FWIW I see some bees under screened board on my hives. My hives are not strong so I know they are not in swarm mode. I think those are robbers in my case.


----------



## Upinsmoke (Apr 19, 2017)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Sounds like they need more room. I would check for swarm cells. If none found and queen is laying add a other box on top. Sweep off bees and block off screen on bottom. I am not a fan of screen bottom boards.


Thanks! I had added a super but it is still a rather full hive.


----------



## Upinsmoke (Apr 19, 2017)

I will attempt to place them in a nuc box and move it away from the hive. I'll let you know how it turns out! Thanks!


----------



## Lko67 (Apr 18, 2017)

Had same thing my first year and they swarmed and didn't get back didn't know anything at all then still don't know much haha


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ating-a-Preemptive-Swarm-The-Taranov-Manouver


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Put your debris tray in and they won't be able to cluster on the screen otherwise you're wasting your time and disturbing the bees needlessly.


----------

